# TEAM PUNISHMENT



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

this is a recap on fishn nodak style the last 3 weekends my shoe size is 13


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a lot of good fish you have there! Don't mean to rain on the parade, but I sure hope you didn't keep those bigger ones to eat. They would be real trophies in a year or two. It's called catch & release my friend!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Those are some nice pictures. I'll assume you tossed a few of the big ones back but it looked like a blast. If you put a space inbetween each link, you photos will be down rather than across. :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Looks like a lot of big females that could have been thrown back. Thats a shame. Let me guess, Devils lake? Figures.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

if we were fishing devils lake and we took all big females i dont think it would even make a dent in the population the lake is 7oMILES LONG + the ones over 7lbs are not good for reproduction anyways the 2-6 pounders are the ones you want to throw back those are the key for a good spawn but thanks for your input we had a blast never had fishn like that so many over 8lbs it was rediculous wow


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Let us know how those big females taste... Great eats :roll: uke:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

greenc said:


> if we were fishing devils lake and we took all big females i dont think it would even make a dent in the population the lake is 7oMILES LONG


I'm not here to stir the pot but I think I've said this before. What if everyone that fished Devils Lake each day had that mentality? But it's always fun when you run into fishing like that but I'd rather have a picture of an 8lb walleye over a fillet of an 8lb walleye any day.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Spent alot of time fishing those spots...I should scan some old photos of that spot in 1991-93....

Used to be an old culvert that drained in from the field from the east side...monster pike would lay in there before trying to run through the huge culverts below the tracks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

What's the point of keeping 8lb eyes? Put em back let them get bigger for trophy potential. I can see the dilemma though, those huge merc filled fillets are pretty tasty. :roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

greenc said:


> if we were fishing devils lake and we took all big females i dont think it would even make a dent in the population the lake is 7oMILES LONG + the ones over 7lbs are not good for reproduction anyways the 2-6 pounders are the ones you want to throw back those are the key for a good spawn but thanks for your input we had a blast never had fishn like that so many over 8lbs it was rediculous wow


wrong.

The bigger half of your catch there in the picture.. is the weight class that does the majority of the spawning, but the big fish make up for it with the sheer number of extra eggs they lay. Furthermore, the big ones are more likely to survive the extra pressures of predators trying to eat the smaller ones, making them more healthy and viable to consistently spawn those huge numbers of eggs.

Keep walleyes bigger than 4 lbs hurts the fishery. Every time. In the cold waters of North Dakota a big fish like those over 8 lbs takes 6-10 years to produce. Only 10% of all walleyes ever reach that size, and less than 2% ever get above 10.

It drops off QUICK.

There are far fewer than you think. They are just more vulnerable this time of year.

It is a simple fact that there are simply less fish as you go further up in weight classes. With less fish in the higher weight classes due to artificial depopulation by over zealous fisherman, it removes a key predator from the lower classes ecosystem.

It has the net effect of "stunting" the population and hurting the fishery.

It happens every spring. Guys start feeling the urge to get a pic with a huge stringer full of 8 lbr's :eyeroll:

What can you do? :huh: Guys are willing to explain away and justify their behavior with made up science and wild azz logic.

This is precisely why North Dakota needs to go to a closed season in the month of May.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> There are far fewer than you think. They are just more vulnerable this time of year.


Exactly. But trying to get that message across is pointless. Alot of people that come to Devils Lake can't believe there is no slot limit and that fishing never closes.

We're a hick state with hick rules.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No it's called common sense and to many fisherman keep every frickin fish they catch. It's ridiculous I see it every day all over, and not just in this state. This is where a slot limit for the sake of a slot limit should be put in. To keep so-called fisherman from keeping trophy potential fish from the frying pan.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

dosch said:


> Exactly. But trying to get that message across is pointless. Alot of people that come to Devils Lake can't believe there is no slot limit and that fishing never closes.
> 
> We're a hick state with hick rules.


Clown show would be the more appropriate term I believe for that lake.

Too many ego's about the biggest fish... this time of year it's so easy to differentiate between male and female that it puzzles me why so many females get taken out full of eggs.

Oh well... this is a never ending subject until the GF decides to do something about it


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Oh well... this is a never ending subject until the GF decides to do something about it


My thoughts exactly, it used to pizz me off. But what can a guy do about it...nothing.

It's the rape and pillage state. Anything to help out the poor small towns. :evil: [/u]


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

sad...plain and simple.. :eyeroll:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Unreal. Absolutely unfuking real!!!!! :eyeroll: What a shame uke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your shoe size is in fact 13, than there are 3, maybe four fish that you are a complete ****tard for keeping, especially if you werent going to put them on the wall, which you obviously were not considering their on a stringer and laying in the gravel.

You sir, are the PRECISE reason we need rules as you are unable to police yourself. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> If your shoe size is in fact 13, than there are 3, maybe four fish that you are a complete ****tard for keeping, especially if you werent going to put them on the wall, which you obviously were not considering their on a stringer and laying in the gravel.
> 
> You sir, are the PRECISE reason we need rules as you are unable to police yourself. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


I think your guess of 3 or 4 is being conservative. I was thinking maybe 5 or 6 of those fish. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

what a waste!! A few years back SD implimented a statewide one over 20" for the daily limit, which is good. Sounds like ND needs the same.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Haha...Chris you've been fishing too much with Brad. :lol:


----------

